
Win this auto race, get the stadium for a prize - RickJWagner
https://www.argusleader.com/story/news/business-journal/2019/07/01/brennan-says-hell-prove-doubters-wrong-husets-speedway-race/1593964001/
======
RickJWagner
The racetrack is famous in the US midwest. If it goes off, the winner will be
happy.

The second place finisher will be disapointed. (As Ricky Bobby says, "If you
ain't first, you're last.")

